
Show HN: Mobile app for truck drivers to manage their income/expenses - mk48
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mkumaran.ottunar
======
mk48
I created a mobile app for truck drivers to keep record their expenses/income.
It's not only for truck drivers, you can use this for any kind of trips to
keep record the transactions, but mainly focused truck drivers.

You can download it from here
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mkumaran.o...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mkumaran.ottunar)

